# Allergic to chicken. Anyone?



## schnauzerpoodle

So Nickel was showing some allergy symptoms back in December so we started this single-protein diet (beef). He was on Honest Kitchen Embark that consists of chicken and turkey so I don't really know which (or both) he was allergic to.

His allergy symptoms disappeared completely a week after this strict single-protein diet. But he hasn't been consuming enough water. I made him beef broth and he didn't like it so I made him some chicken broth which he used to love. A few days after he has had chicken broth, he started chewing his paws again. So… I'm pretty sure chicken is the allergen.

Any other poodles out there that are allergic to chicken? Is it common for poodles to be allergic to BOTH chicken and turkey? I'm trying to figure out what to feed him after this beef diet. Lamb, maybe?


----------



## Olie

Mine are not allergic to chicken. May just be all poultry. How does he do with eggs? 

Maybe try pork. Mine love pork and its more affordable than lamb.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I fed him raw eggs together with Honest Kitchen so I don't really know if he can take eggs or not. He has been doing good with beef for 2 weeks now and I plan to add eggs to his beef diet next week.

Pork… let me look into that option at the nearby market.


----------



## CelticKitti

My parents mini is allergic to chicken. He's on California Natural Lamb and Rice. This was the first food my parents found that didn't give him huge hot spots. I wish they would transition to the grain free but they are afraid to rock the boat so to speak. He still has allergy problems as we know from testing he reacted to grass.

I'm starting to wonder if Kodi is allergic to chicken as well. They are half-brothers. His ears are still very icky and he's very itchy even after switching back to a grain free kibble.


----------



## k8rz

My DDB mix is allergic to chicken, turkey, beef, pork, grass, corn, wheat, soy, pollen, fleas... the list goes on and on. On the allergy test he reacted to almost everything it seemed. We switched him to raw for a time because he was soooo itchy and losing his hair, and in so much pain from constant ear infections. 

He does well on venison, lamb and duck, but he does the absolute best on fish. Once we figured that out, we took him off of raw and put him on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon. He loves it, and I love that his hair has grown back, his skin and ears are healthy, and he finally has solid stools. 

He still has to be on hydroxizene (I don't know if I've spelled that right) during the spring and summer due to all of his outdoor allegies, and I still have to be a Nazi about treats and any people food he gets though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Millie gets diarrhea from cooked chicken but I don't think she is allergic. I suppose its just an intolerance.

Was there added sodium or seasonings in the broth? Some dogs don't do well with lots of salt/seasonings. Just a thought. Or perhaps he is allergic!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

ChocolateMillie said:


> Was there added sodium or seasonings in the broth? Some dogs don't do well with lots of salt/seasonings. Just a thought. Or perhaps he is allergic!


No salt no seasonings - just water and some pieces of organic chicken breast.

He had no problem with the beef broth, just didn't like it as much as chicken broth. Oh well … 

I'll try pork and lamb next.


----------



## Ray'nBC

Amos is allergic to chicken and lamb. We determined this through elimination diets in his first 6 months. Even the best quality kibbles with chicken or lamb were intolerable. We also suspect that certain kinds of vegetable matter, in quantity, were difficult for him to process. We eventually put him on a raw beef and green tripe diet and it worked absolute wonders for him. A little while ago we tried adding turkey to his diet. After a week or so of getting use to the turkey, he was fine with it. He has also tolerated raw llama bones, so we will eventually try llama meats as well.
But to your question, our experience is that a chicken allergy may well be unrelated to any problems with turkey.


----------



## Persia

Agree, we are turkey-good here, too. 

I had an incident with chicken last month, but so much was going on it was hard to figure out what was the true culprit.

After sharing stories and Millie having a similar reaction I focused on that. (a large RMB meal)

If you want to keep trying with chicken here are a few suggestions. 

Cut back on the bones. Perhaps, only feed 1-2 neck bone with chicken meat (breast, thight, etc).

I did this with no problem and worked my way with the chicken. Then a chicken wing dinner and Kaboom! 
Gas, gurgling, etc.

I don't feed her chicken wings (even though well trimmed) anymore.

Looks like we are chicken Safe! Whew!!!!
Since chicken bones are cheap. 
She loves feet! (so, I'm not sweating the wings).

We are on pork now.

I bought some lamb bones and I'm going too experiment next. I love lamb!!!
Costco has a good price. Huge NZ leg of lamb for about $20. Feeding 4-6 oz meals should go a l-o-n-g way!

Best wishes!


----------



## PaddleAddict

I believe Jager is allergic to processed chicken and perhaps turkey. He has no problems with cooked "real" chicken. He was terribly itchy for awhile. We are now feeding EVO small bites red meat formula and he is doing great. I also cut out any treats containing poultry.


----------



## Ruth

Sirius seemed to be allergic to whatever was in his kibble. Could have been the grains, maybe corn and wheat, so I switched to Blue Buffalo and he was doing better, but he was still a little itchy, so I suspected it was the processed chicken. Afterwards I switched all my dogs to raw and he doesn't seem to have problems anymore. 

And I feed him chicken necks, wings or thighs everyday, with beef and turkey, so I guess it's only processed chicken or meat that triggers his allergies.


----------



## Curlydogs

Cosmo can not tolerate raw or cooked turkey or cooked chicken (raw chicken is fine). I don't know if it is an allergy, but he gets terrible diarrhea from those foods. He does best on fish-based kibble.


----------



## chardae

Joey isn't allergic but our greyhound Mesa developed inflammatory bowel disease, and had to go to a novel protein diet. The internal medicine specialist said that beef, lamb, chicken, etc. as well as wheat gluten, and even rice are off limits since they are so prevalent in dog foods. We have Joey and Mesa on Royal Canin Veterinary Whitefish/Potato. We also cook a lot of cod, haddock, salmon, etc. and Mesa is slowly improving. Joey eats it as well, what one eats the other has to---LOL! In a few months, as Mesa improves, we hope to be able to move to a non veterinary, non prescription based novel protein (seafood) dog food that will be less expensive. We will be looking at California Natural and Natural Balance brands once the vet gives the OK.

I think when it comes to the itchies you have to look at the carbs; wheat, corn, etc. 

I'm not a vet, just my .02 cents---good luck.


----------



## chardae

I forgot to say Zack eats canned prescription w/d, ugh I hate it (all corn and something called powdered cellulose---sawdust?). We feed him separately and don't allow the other dogs to touch it. Our vet insists on this as Zack has liver issues. However, he was prescribed this when he was 13; he just turned 16 and is as healthy and lively as can be---so I guess I can't complain---LOL.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Thanks everyone for your replies. Nickel has always been on a wheat/soy/corn/gluten free diet. He's now doing very well with beef. Next I will try a raw lamb and then pork. I think it's pretty clear it's the chicken that he can't deal with.


----------

